# Double Factors In Short Form 1



## True2Kenpo (Feb 29, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I just wanted to pose a question about Short Form 1 and the double factor principles involved in the form and what others think and practice.

When executing Short 1 and applying the double factor principles, do you apply the principle to every block?

For example, when going from your second inward block to the first vertical outward, do you apply the principle or just on the last block of each sequence?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.comI


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 29, 2004)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> I just wanted to pose a question about Short Form 1 and the double factor principles involved in the form and what others think and practice.
> 
> ...


We train to start the return motion of your blocking hand just prior to starting your next block. This not only takes off the brakes for proper motion, but provides a double factor.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2004)

I learned it initially as single blocks, and then progressed to double factors.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 29, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I learned it initially as single blocks, and then progressed to double factors.


I think its there no matter what, it just has more to do with how you percieve it.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2004)

It was there, and it wasn't..hard to type, y'know?  Best way I can explain it was, it was real simple at first, then they inserted the double factors as the 'correct' way to do it.

Its also been a while so I'm a bit fuzzy remembering, y'know?


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 29, 2004)

To answer the question "YES", the exception is with young kids (under 9 or so).  

 -Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2004)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> When executing Short 1 and applying the double factor principles, do you apply the principle to every block?



As usual, we should apply principles whenever they are necessary. There are always exceptions to the rules.

 :asian:


----------



## Doc (Mar 6, 2004)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> I just wanted to pose a question about Short Form 1 and the double factor principles involved in the form and what others think and practice.
> 
> ...



Well as Ed Parker always told me, "It depends." What are you utilizing the double factor for. That will tll me the level you are working at as well as the possible interpretation.


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

I think it's better taught with single blocks in the beginning too.
Heh, I remember how Short Form 1 was taught to me - cocking hands up like I was doing the strikes from Thundering Hammers for the inward blocks.
Another instructor came in from out of town, and basically said, "What the hell are you doing?"


----------

